# Why is Simon Nessman so underappreciated here?



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

He is at the same level as chico and even now he looks better than Lachowski does.



Not for nothing did he appear in perhaps the most famous advertisement for Giorgio Armani.

He has a ideal nose, harmony and a virtually unbeatable side profile. When someone gives an example of a perfect profile, they using Nessman´s, not Mike Wazowski one.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 29, 2020)

_*Bad timing to make such a thread. All they care about is the larping girl now *_


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> He is at the same level as chico and even now he looks better than Lachowski does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t know why but I never found him that good looking 

no rational reason for it he just didn’t stand out


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bad forehead and narrow chin


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Bad timing to make such a thread. All they care about is the larping girl now *_


link?


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Aug 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> link?











roasties among us - the excision of @yunggod [GTFIH]


THERE IS LITERALLY A FEMALE AMONG US RIGHT THIS INSTANCE (IF NOT MORE) I present to you my findings, I promise you that this is a worthwhile read. I would like to prelude with stating that I am in fact a very trustworthy user, not once have I ever leaked someones picture nor will I EVER leak...




looksmax.org


----------



## recessed (Aug 29, 2020)

eyebrows too sparse, no light eye halo and his mouth looks like it was made for dick sucking
chico mogs btw


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 29, 2020)

Prime chico mogs him however Nessman aged better so he's better looking as of now


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 29, 2020)

I dont find him that gl tbh


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> He is at the same level as chico and even now he looks better than Lachowski does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His zygos look good af in some pictures though, mirin


----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 29, 2020)

he doesn’t hold up next to other mm
that interview with o’pry he looks as developed as a child next to him
godlike proportions, harmony and ratios tho


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

nvck_pilled said:


> he doesn’t hold up next to other mm
> that interview with o’pry he looks as developed as a child next to him
> godlike proportions, harmony and ratios tho


yeah, that is why I compare him to chico, because he is equally femine looking relyling on harmony and collagen. Of course, he has no chance against masculite mm.


----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> yeah, that is why I compare him to chico, because he is equally femine looking relyling on harmony and collagen. Of course, he has no chance against masculite mm.


chico and lucky blue both are 6’5 with big skulls even if they don’t have some striking lower thirds

his mandible and chin look short and don’t project out 
from the front, alone he looks like a statue though


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## BradAniston (Aug 29, 2020)

Yea gigamogger underrated here.
Rare case of side mogging front


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

bump 
some apreciacion for simon


----------



## DianabolDownie (Aug 29, 2020)

@thinwhiteduke and Nessman sittin in a tree,
K-
I-
S-
S-
I-
N- 
G
First comes love,
then comes marriage-


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 29, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> @thinwhiteduke and Nessman sittin in a tree,
> K-
> I-
> S-
> ...


no, only for this guy


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Bad forehead and narrow chin


----------



## Chadlitecel (Aug 29, 2020)

gigachad but doesnt looks like a gay alien so is not mentioned often here. Mogs chico easily


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 29, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> _*Bad timing to make such a thread. All they care about is the larping girl now *_


The what? Which larping girl?


----------



## doll (Aug 29, 2020)

recessed said:


> eyebrows too sparse, no light eye halo and his mouth looks like it was made for dick sucking
> chico mogs btw


his eyebrows are literally full as fuck

his collagen and full lips are a good thing it gives pretty boy appeal


----------



## recessed (Aug 29, 2020)

doll said:


> his eyebrows are literally full as fuck
> 
> his collagen and full lips are a good thing it gives pretty boy appeal


how are his eyebrows full lol? they're long and spread over a large area, but they are in no way thick or dense


----------



## Clark69 (Aug 29, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> gigachad but doesnt looks like a gay alien so is not mentioned often here. Mogs chico easily







*no doubt.*


----------



## Feminineboi (Aug 29, 2020)

His chin isn't even that much too thin, I think his problem is that he doesn't stand out to the psl retards on this site


----------



## nastynas (Aug 29, 2020)

his frontal projection of zygos look so good miring that hard


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 30, 2020)

............................


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Dec 5, 2020)

_no one cares

stop bumping your threads after seeing mine to seek validations_


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Nov 26, 2021)

True he mogs Chico Chico only mogs in eye area


----------



## Hikicel69 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> He is at the same level as chico


Doubt it


----------



## Kroker (Nov 26, 2021)

Mfers digging up threads from 2020... dead forum indeed JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 26, 2021)

Kroker said:


> Mfers digging up threads from 2020... dead forum indeed JFL


JoinedSep 22, 2021


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Nov 26, 2021)

narcissism


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 26, 2021)

Leonardo DiCaprio said:


> narcissism


----------



## Kroker (Nov 26, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> JoinedSep 22, 2021


I used to lurk here since 2020


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


>


mogged that manlet hard ngl


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 26, 2021)

Negative sex appeal tbh


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 26, 2021)

He's very bland. Isn't interesting to look at and overall like @WannabeJock said has negative sex appeal.


----------



## heightface (Jul 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## heightface (Jul 3, 2022)

Clark69 said:


> *no doubt.*


Is that edited ?


----------



## maxeverything (Jul 3, 2022)

Nessman looks great, he was talked about on other forums more back in like 2016. The thing is there’s pictures of him from certain angles where he looks awful, I remember some used to call him Simon recessedman


----------

